# Gilson Model 55134 Unitrol



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

I picked up this old girl from the 1970's today for $180. I probably paid too much but I just had to scratch the itch for an old Gilson. It's a common Unitrol variation with the 8HP Briggs and a 26" bucket. I does not want to start with the rope but it will start on electric and it runs nicely (no carb surging). I'll need to do some much needed clean up and maintenance; the oil was full but jet black.

One thing that's odd was that the "dead man" lever on the left was zip tied in the up position. I know it's supposed to kill the engine if the lever is down and the auger or drive mechanism is engaged. However, it kills the engine even with the transmission in neutral and the auger disengaged....so that's something to troubleshoot too.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

There are two kill switches that can go bad, a really tiny one hidden up under the shifter knob (underneath in the upper corner) and another one on the shaft handle. I see if I can did up some pictures of the locations. Spectrum has replacements switches up on his website.

The machine looks in very nice shape - the tires look to have lots of meat left on them, a rarity. 

Link: https://gilsonsnowblowers.com//snowparts5.html#interlockswitch


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

toroused said:


> There are two kill switches that can go bad, a really tiny one hidden up under the shifter knob (underneath in the upper corner) and another one on the shaft handle. I see if I can did up some pictures of the locations. Spectrum has replacements switches up on his website.
> 
> The machine looks in very nice shape - the tires look to have lots of meat left on them, a rarity.
> 
> Link: https://gilsonsnowblowers.com//snowparts5.html#interlockswitch


Wow, thanks for the great info-- much appreciated!


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

Here are the locations of those two kill switches. The first two pictures represent the tiny switch under the top-of-handle shifter knob, the second two the kill switch on the auger shaft engage/unengage handle.

Also, all those shifting shafts are chrome plated and look great when they are all cleaned up.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

I still have this Lawn-Boy snowblower my father bought back in 1975 and it was made by Gilson. It looks indentical except for the colors… 

Claude.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've got a Montgomery Ward Gilson unitrol with a 7 or 8 hp Briggs...all original except for all new paint and a electronic ignition coil....some one make me an offer!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I have one too.

not sure how much it is worth. how much do you think this is worth? it runs .

i have too many other projects.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

I love the Gilsons!!! Something bad ass about them.....No Idea but I love the Ford rebadge as well.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Love the Lawn Boy Gilson as well love the colors.....Would love to grab a Simplicity that is a Duetz-Allis in the green and white....Awesome.


----------



## benjamin enterprises (12 mo ago)

i have a gilson just like it that i got from the side of the road need work but is solid best snow blower i have ever had.


----------

